# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.27.06. FRP remove for new ZTE smartphones

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.27.06**QCOM Tab:*1. Added *Remove FRP* for the following devices:*♦ ZTE Blade A521
♦ ZTE Prestige N9132
♦ ZTE Blade A310
♦ ZTE Blade A320
♦ ZTE Tempo N9131
♦ ZTE Libero 2 602ZT
♦ ZTE Blade A506
♦ FNB ConeXis X1
♦ ZTE Blade S7 T920
♦ ZTE Blade S6 Plus
♦ ZTE Blade S6*Open *Qcom* -> *Service tab* and select ZTE model from the drop-down menu. 
Connect the phone in FTM mode2. We added *Remove FRP* operation (in a test mode) for the following devices:*♦ LYF 
♦ ZTE Axon 8 A2018 
♦ ZTE A0620 
♦ ZTE Blade S6 
♦ ZTE Axon 7 Max C2017 
♦ ZTE Spark R84 
♦ ZTE Axon 7 A2017 
♦ ZTE Blade A460 
♦ ZTE Axon 7 Mini B2017G 
♦ ZTE Axon Max C2016 
♦ ZTE Tempo X N9137*If *Remove FRP* operation fails for test models, try selecting other ZTE model from the list and repeat operation.3. Added *Remove FRP* feature support for:*♦ Moto E4 Plus Xt1768
♦ Moto E4 XT1767
♦ Moto G5 Plus XT1681
♦ Moto G5 Plus XT1687*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

